# Adiviná dónde está... (VII)



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Gracias pablito!!!!:hug:

PD: Digo que es en la galeria del notariado?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Seba!!! Bienvenido!!! Hay que ambientar el boliche de nuevo, contamos con vos!

Recién ahora pude ver la foto del juego, y me parece que vos tenés razón.Vamos a ver qué dice el Troesma.

No se olviden de pasar por el nuevo sitio de nuestro compañero y amigo Uruguay360, alias El Troesma!! La dirección está en su firma


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gracias Ceci, es mas hacia bulevar... en una esquina,


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No se me duerman.....


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buen dìa, buen dìa...Troesma le paso el mate y le hago una pregunta será por Av Rivera


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Venga ese mate !!1 No, no es por Rivera, es la esquina de la esposa de un caudillo y presidente ( esa calle empieza alli msmo) y un reconocido abogado.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ana Monterroso y Pablo de María??? :dunno:

Que conste que (si es correcto) lo saqué sólo por las pistas que diste, porque la verdad que nunca la ví... jejeje

Buenas buenassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss... que bueno que abramos boliche nuevo y retomemos la actividad!!! (la gastronómica obviamente :lol


Salutte a tutti...



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Coooorrrreeeetttooooooooooooo !!!!! con una pequenha ayuda de mis amigos...
Venga con ese acertijko, hace tanto que no veo uno que me pongo nervioso!!!!
Vamos a ver que tiene de nuevo.
Pudo chequear las 360s?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Opa opa nuevo boliche!!

Que bueno que esta por ahora vivo!! :banana:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii... :banana::banana:

Que no mueran nunca las pistas... jejeje

De nuevo no mucho... esta la tenía en la cartera desde hace un tiempo para estos menestéres... 











PD: si señor... estuve mirando los 360 y están impresionantes como te dije cuando los vimos en la _cocina_ de la web... ayer me asusté porque me abría bien toda la pagina menos las 360, te iba a decir algo pero al final hoy de mañana entré de nuevo y se ven de lujo!! :banana:

PD2: La 360 de la PLaza Independencia es interesante como las caripelas miran a la cámara con extrañeza y curiosidad... jejeje



.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Tatito puede ser alguna seccional?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Piriapolis, Metropolitana, Policia??


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejejeje... no... no es ninguna de esas palabras... :lol:



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Policlinica?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Politico !!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^:lol::lol:

Mirá cuantas palabras había con "poli" :banana::banana:... no... nada de eso señores... 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno empecemos con los barrios, ¿Aguada, Tatito?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

POLI puede ser una parte de METROPOLITANA ?
o de la catedral o de la policia metro...


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

No seas malo Tato, me matás así con una pista tan diminuta. Quiero una ayuda.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Salud Milonguero uruguayo... bienvenido por este boliche...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito: Es una terminacion "polis" como en Piriápolis? y es en Montevideo? Metropolis o Metropoli...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenas... como les complicó esa palabrita eehh??

Respondiendo... es en Montevideo... no es ninguna de las palabras que mencionan... no es en la Aguada... bienvenido Milonguero kay:

Dejo otra pista a ver si se animan a armar el puzzle...












.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Será Polideportivo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Policlinica de colon?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Tatito said:


> Yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii... :banana::banana:
> 
> Que no mueran nunca las pistas... jejeje
> 
> ...


Traigooooo ....


Bienvenidos Rodri y Germán a este Boliche Lobizón (digo, por lo del Adiviná VII)

Un saludo especial para Milonguero ... tiembla el Troesma, mire que Milonguero tiene al Troesma en serio en su avatar ...


Hablando de avatar ... Pablito, mató el tuyo!!! jajaja

Y el barrio?? No lo aclararon!!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Gracias Profe kay:

Barrio?? No lo han dicho todavía... sólo dije que no era Aguada como decía Pablito...

No piensan bien con el estómago vacío?? Acá les traigo algo... 












.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Grande Tato!!! Yo paso, acabo de cenar!!! Pero queda el resto de la tropa, que vayan pasando!!

A ver: pensando en voz alta, va una puesta a punto. Sabemos que:

1) No es Aguada
2) POLI / COL ... la letra siguiente puede ser O o G
3) No es Pirápolis, ni Metropolitana, ni Policía, ni Policlínica ni Político ...

Circolo Napolitano???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ninguna cosa de las que dijimos..politico... no? Partido Colorado


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Polideportivo?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Larobi said:


> Circolo Napolitano???


:banana::banana::banana::banana:

Una vieja esquina superabandonada en Soriano y... mmmm... no me acuerdo... jejeje










Su turno Profe!!!




.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh! Ho vinto in questo gioco!:banana::banana::banana::banana:

La mia famiglia proviene dalla regione di Napoli!!!

Dovrà attendere un momento ... forse domani?

(Ehhhh ... no me acuerdo si se escribía así, mmmm .... traducido: me aguantan un cacho? ... busco algo ... pero son las 12 ... mejor la dejamos para mañana???)


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cuando quieran... muy bueno Tatito, y muy buena la de Ceci !!1


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Bueno ... para que vean que soy una mujer que honra sus compromisos!!! Pongo algo así me voy a dormir tranquila! A domani!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tatito said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Una vieja esquina superabandonada en Soriano y... mmmm... no me acuerdo... jejeje
> 
> ...


A la flauta este no lo tenìa visto, iré a investigar a ver que se ve, ¿te acordàs Tatin si es acera S o N?

Profe respecto a su acertijo ni idea, digamos que es ¿Aguada?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> A la flauta este no lo tenìa visto, iré a investigar a ver que se ve, ¿te acordàs Tatin si es acera S o N?


Si señor... hoy pasé en el 409 y ví la esquina para aportar acá, es Soriano y Zelmar Michelini (Cuareim)... es la esquina Noroeste... ahora busco si tengo una imagen más amplia de la esquina... 

Buenos dias a todos... quién se sirve???











.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

De lujo Tatin , pasame un mate


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Tome Pablín... vaya tomando mientras le paso esta imagen para que vea la esquina en cuestión del Circolo Napolitano... tiene pinta de club social o mutual de la colectividad tana en nuestro país... pero está abandonadisima... si conseguis _data_, comparta... 












.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pa pasé tres millones de veces por esa esquina y nunca levante la mirada para admirar tan hermosa fachada hno:, hace unos años desalojaron a unos intrusos que vivían allí y en la PB funcionaba un parking. No recuerdo si el edificio pertenecía al Ministerio del Interior o al diario El País. Esperemos se lo recupere pronto...
Gracias por la imagen Tatin 


PD: el Adivinà debería estar como stick ¿no?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ceci, ¿el acertijo es Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Pa pasé tres millones de veces por esa esquina y nunca levante la mirada para admirar tan hermosa fachada hno:, hace unos años desalojaron a unos intrusos que vivían allí y en la PB funcionaba un parking. No recuerdo si el edificio pertenecía al Ministerio del Interior o al diario El País. Esperemos se lo recupere pronto...
> Gracias por la imagen Tatin


Gracias a vos por la info... esperemos también que alguien le de bola a ese edificio y haga algo... :yes:


Profeeeeeeeeeee... 

Ciudad Vieja o Centro??



.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Larobi said:


> Bueno ... para que vean que soy una mujer que honra sus compromisos!!! Pongo algo así me voy a dormir tranquila! A domani!


Es la iglesia que está en frente de la sede central del BROU en la ciudad vieja.??


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, gente! Buen día a todos! Acepto ese mate 

Para los que querían data del Circolo Napolitano ... la más importante para mí es que, dentro del asociacionismo inmigrante italiano, fue el único de su tipo que no se plegó al fascismo! Sí, está totalmente destruido, una pena ...

Mi acertijo era fácil. Digo ERA, porque:

1) Es en Ciudad Vieja
2) Es la Iglesia que está frente a la sede central del Brou en Ciudad Vieja
(Tatito ... estuvimos ahí sacando fotos, jejeje ... te tiré un centro y lo erraste!!!)

3) Es la Iglesia de San Francisco. GANADORRRRRRRRRRRRRR ...¡SebaFun! :banana::banana:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Buenassssssssssssssssss ... ¿dónde están todos????

Les dejo la imagen de la Iglesia de San Francisco más completa, para que vean que era muy fácil ...










SebaFun, es tu turno!!


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Buenas, buenas, ¿qué tal?

¿Hay alguien en la vuelta o se fueron todos a la playa?

¿Dónde está Seba que es el que tiene que publicar una imagen?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Gracias a uru que me avisó por pmkay:

:banana::banana::banana:

A ver...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

empezó el partido, a ver ... ¿centro?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Plaza de los Bomberos??




.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Ninguna de las dos cosas... veremos, aunque mis acertijos nunca duran demasiado:lol:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola Seba, hola Tatito!! Aclaremos de primera ... es en Montevideo?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! esa era la pregunta que no queria que me hagan!!!!!!!


:lol::lol: 

No es en montevideo ceci... como andas?:hug: que se cuenta, lindo finde toco verdad?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Seba, espero que estés bien!! Ahhhh ... no es Montevideo ... vas a tener que tirar una pista, de lo contrario podemos estar mil años ... Digo, por decir: Canelones


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Fray Bentos.

o

Paysandu.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Ninguna de las tres, esa es mi pista:lol: y no se encuentra en ninguno de los departamentos de esas ciudades.

Es una ciudad capital de departamento, ahi la ayuda ya es grande:colgate:
Por otro lado con nombrar la ciudad el lugar es facil, es la plaza principal.

Bien de bien ceci!!! vos? espero que andes re bien, recordá lo que me pasa con el msn de la laptop xD:lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenas noches...vos sabes que yo dira que es el monumento a Colon en la Plaza de Durazno...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Buenas noches, como andás? Vos sabés que yo te diria que es correcto? pero no te lo voy a decir...


Mejor lo muestro:lol:


----------



## hacedor (Sep 1, 2010)

durazno city


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ops, que bueno !!! Ya subo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Veamos...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buen día, buen día. Troesma le paso el mate y le pregunto si: ¿no se trata del edificio del MSP?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ay, Pablito...pa eso no me pase nada el mate !!! Es, si, taba seguro que le pegaba de primera porque sé que a ese edificio lo tiene junado... No importa, la proxima lo desnuco...deje nomá !!!! vengase con uno de los suyos amigazo! muy rico este mate !


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejeje Troesma va mate de nuevo, ¿ prendió el horno?, mire que ya tengo las 1/2lunas en la chapa, ya subo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A ver....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Horno prendido Pablito, ya las vi a las medialunas ! la verdad no sé .. la Puerta de la sede de Ancap..?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes!. De lujo troesma, voy poniendo las 1/2lunas a cocinar mientras Ud se ocupa del próximo acertijo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah mira !!! bueno, me estoy retirando hacia mi tercer casa, la del este...creo que seria bueno que la siga usted, y de tardecita cuando ya este instlalado alla largo uno yo...le parece, guardeme tres medialunas...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

muy bien troesma, hago un impasse ya q voy a almorzar...luego continuo


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Bueno, buen provecho pablito, esperamos esa fotokay:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, gente de este boliche!!! Qué lo tiró, Pablito y Troesma ... qué ping - pong entre uds!! :lol:

Bueno, espero la nueva imagen. Salute!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola,Hola todo bien??

Bueno hasta mañana no estoy pase a saludar..


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

hola ... seguimos esperando!!  Pero a los cumpas se les perdona todo :lol:

Rodri, qué lindo gesto el tuyo de pasar a saludar, nomás!! Sana costumbre, la de cuidar a los amigos!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ :lol: Y es lo que se tiene que hacer :lol:

Bueno esperamos al acertijo!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenassssssssssss... no hay acertijo?? 

Donde están los Próceres??

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa





.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Voy yo....!!!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Voy yo....!!!!


Siiiiiiiii... vas vos!!!  


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Cutcsa?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Seba, no es Cutcsa...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Club social y deportivo ...?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ningun club... se les ocurre algun lugar?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Por la Aguada Troésma??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Tatito... mas al sur...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenassssss, troesma ¿será por la calle Piedras esq Misones?. Pleno territorio del Sr. Embajador Plenipotenciario de la Ciudad Vieja...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Exacto Pablito ! Es la vieja IUCSA.. venga ese acertijo !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Deme unos minutos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Como no !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno por acá dejo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Esto no es Lo de Jose Zunino??


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No emilio Fontana en Guayabos y Minas..!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^Eso mismo Troesma, avanti...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, boys!! Andan rapiditos, ehhhh?? Bueno, esperamos al Troesma ...

Gente: qué pasó con las comilonas de acá, con el bailongo caserito hecho con la rockola, con los empleados y sus historias??? Hay que volver a todo eso! :lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Listo... ya puse lo que me dijeron que trajera...











Que decías profe???







.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

upsssssssssss!!!! veo que mis deseos son órdenes ... que empiece ya el baileeee!!!!

Voy a buscar algo terrajún para romper el hielo ... waitttttttttttttttt :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

La quiero a morir - DLG







(Gente, la idea es divertirnos ... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Siii, no se ataje Ceci !!! ta fenomeno !!!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola!!


A quien le toca??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A vos por preguntar


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> A vos por preguntar


^^:lol:


Dale Rodri... 



.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

perdon que demore busco una imagen y la subo


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Disculpen que es chica pero facil.










Que se sirven?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Si quieren una ampliacion no pasa nada pidan.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si URU una ampliación por favor


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paaa... que chiquita esa imagen... jejeje

Parece una fuente entre rejas... pero la verdad que no la identifico... 



.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

pablito28 said:


> Si URU una ampliación por favor


Ampliacion de tamaño de de la imagen en general.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Hola gente ¿es la fuente del rosedal del Prado?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Tatito said:


> Parece una fuente entre rejas...
> 
> 
> .


Si es una fuente entre rejas.

Perdonen si quieren más grande la imagen pidan no pasa nada.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Hola gente ¿es la fuente del rosedal del Prado?


Emilio todo bien?

No más hacia la costa 

Que se sirve?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno, no fuiste muy generoso con la ampliación :lol:, igual me atrevo a decir que se trata de la Plaza Gomensoro en Trouville

Yo estoy co el mate nomas don URU, pero si tiene unas 1/2lunas por ahí mejor


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

pablito28 said:


> Bueno, no fuiste muy generoso con la ampliación :lol:, igual me atrevo a decir que se trata de la Plaza Gomensoro en Trouville
> 
> Yo estoy co el mate nomas don URU, pero si tiene unas 1/2lunas por ahí mejor


Pero si la ampliaba más se daban cuenta igual usted ya adivino haci que adelante.

Le gusta?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

De lujo Don URU, agarro una 1/2luna y deme unos minutos que ya subo


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ kay:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya dijeron la plaza de los teinta y tres?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paaaaa... que ricas esas medialunas!!! Quedó alguna?? 

Seba, creo que Pablito ya adivinó que era en la Plaza Gomensoro... estamos esperando el acertijo del muchacho accionista de BQB :lol:



.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Ahora entendi:lol: como no se vio toda la foto tuve que leer con detenimiento nuevamente, y el "haci" de rodri me confundió un poquito, no me culpen:lol:

Bueno, el que sigue entonces...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Vamos Pablito!!! Dale que ya estoy en la cocina del boliche aprontando el almuerzo!!!


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Que rico!!!!! me imagino que la grasa es la que no es chiclosa, se ve super bien, me encanta la carne con grasa no chiclosa, si, es un asco pero la como toda, porque tiene mejor sabor:drool:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

De lujo Tatin , disculpen la demora ya subo....


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

trajiste el pan pablito?? yo quiero hacerme un refuercito con ese asado:drool:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si Seba, en realidad demoré porque estaba cocinando el pan, a ver que te parece:















Y bueno les dejo el acertijo:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Como está ese super pan... jejeje... lindo para acompañar el asadito kay:

Muy buena foto la del acertijo... me suena, me suena... puede ser Fernandez Crespo??


.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Riquisimo ese pan pablito!!!! no hay nada como el pan casero!!!!kay:

Me suena a que es una esquina de 18 de julio...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno me alegro que les gustara el pan , respecto al acertijo andan mas o menos cerca, pero no es en ninguna de las dos calles...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Calle uruguay?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Seba para el otro lado de 18, los abandono un poco me voy al banco antes que se llene de gente...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Para el otro lado de 18? Centro o Cordón?



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, cerca...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Cerca?? mmmmm... Palermo o Barrio Sur??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Barrio Sur si Tatin


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

En la rambla? isla de flores?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Perdón, perdón me equivoque; es Palermo no Barrio Sur disculpen


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola!!! Es por Gonzalo Ramírez??

(No sabía que había parrilla en el cheboli ... mirá vos )


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana:, exacto Ceci solo falta la esquina


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Javier Barrios Amorin?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, cerca URU


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Magallanes?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, pero por aproximaciòn acertaste :banana::banana::banana:. Yaro es la esquina

Avanti URU


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

hola gente, por fernandez crespo y paysandu hay una muy parecida creo recordarla mas bonita, (lo dijo tatito tambien) aunque para el otro lado de 18 no tengo idea


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Ahí vá... a eso me refería Milonguero... pero le erramos... jejeje

Dale Rodri... mandate que te toca a vos!!!


.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Que poste otro yo no tengo tiempo 

Chau


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno... no vamos a dejar que se nos enfríe el agua para el mate 

Vamos que venimos!!!












.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Bien tatito porque uru se ve que anda mas ocupado que un empresario:lol:
Uru!!!! no nos dejes de lado sea lo que sea que hagas:hug:

Bueno, comienzo, centro?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Bueno, comienzo,* centro?*


^^ :lol: Estaba cantado... jejeje


Así es señor... empiece a ajustar las coordenadas 



.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

No será en el palacio diaz no?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tatito said:


> Bueno... no vamos a dejar que se nos enfríe el agua para el mate
> 
> Vamos que venimos!!!
> 
> ...



Traigoooooo..., centro ¿por 18 Tatin?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Tás de misterioso, Tatín ... largá data, te conminoooo!!! :bash:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

ustedes se dan cuenta del nivel que tienen ? son inalcanzables.
pones dos ventanas y aparece uno y canta en que lugar de la ciudad estan ...
tan loquisimos, y yo me creia fanatico de Montevideo....que notable, ojala alguna vez pueda recordar y acertar alguna.
un gran saludo.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenas muchachada bolichera!!!

Centro si Pablín... 18 de Julio no pero casi casi casi... 


@Milonguero: Ningún nivel... aca la idea es tirar fruta hasta que le pegamos a alguna... jejeje


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas noche a la barra del peine fino...mmmm Tatin el edificio, ¿está ligado a alguna institución religiosa o es un edificio particular?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, people!! A ver ... centro, pero no por 18 ... ehhh ... por Ejido hay lindos edificios decos ... puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guenassss, recien llegadito del este... ahhhh, casita... Este edificio ya no lo pusiste, Tatito ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas, buenas ¿como estàn?, troesma lo esta esperando con el mate pronto...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Venga un matecito tonces... Tatito... missing in action ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

yes, Lost!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenasssssssssssssssssss... como anda la barra???

Perdonen que los dejé re colgados casi todo el finde... pero vieron como es la cosa cuando uno tiene hijos y tiene que sacarlos a pasear... jejeje



uruguay360 said:


> Guenassss, recien llegadito del este... ahhhh, casita... Este edificio ya no lo pusiste, Tatito ?


No señor... nunca.

Les dije que en el Centro y muy muy cerquita de 18 de Julio... por no decir ahí ahí nomás... 

Donde?? 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Tatin , ¿ será el edificio Rex?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola Pablín!

No... no es el Rex... pero lo que si es como el Rex, es que es un edificio que hace esquina en 18, y la imagen es del lateral... 

Miren que ayuda que mando eehh?? jejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿serà el Lapido?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos días!!! 

Ya que los dejé colgados casi todo el fin de semana con el acertijo, les traigo un desayunito campero... quién se sirve??










Y respecto del acertijo... 

No es el Lapido Pablito... camine unas cuadras y seguro que se encuentra con este edificio... 












.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo diria que es el Edificio Vero. o sea el hoy Hotel Aramaya. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Yo diria que es el Edificio Vero. o sea el hoy Hotel Aramaya. Saludos a todos.


Bingoooooooooo!!! :banana::banana:

*Paraguay a metros de 18 de Julio... esa misma!*










Avanti!!!




.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Al lado del ronditex?

Bueno, terminó mi breack de estudio, ahora dos horas mas leyendo temas feoshno::lol:

Abrazos, nos leemos:wave:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Seba, vos sabes que no es por ahi, pero andas cerca... que estas estudiando?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Procesal, un embole malllll...hno:

Bueno, pero ahora estoy aca de nuevo, antes de ir a dormirme para estudiar mañana:lol: A ver, cerca de ronditex y de la casona de la esquina... ciudad vieja?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, CV


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Saludos a Landoni...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Serán dados...:lol:

Entonces digo en la calle rincon?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas, buenas recien llegadito del norte me animo a decir que el acertijo es en la ciudad Vieja, màs precisamente Juncal entre 25 de Mayo y Cerrito, una antigua Carpinterìa o Taller de Afilados, espero no haberme equivocado :sleepy:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Pablito, me voy quedaNDO CON LA RESPUESTA DE Seba...calle Rincon es correcto.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

No es la cosa de españa? que no recuerdo como se llama... hemos visto esos detalles en el hilo de emilio pero no recuerdo donde:dunno:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si señor, la ex Ferreteria Mojana, se nota, no? hoy Centro Cultural de España. Bueno, venga lo suyo, y no se haga el perro y suba algoooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^NO LO PUEDO CREER!!! 

Gracias uruguay:hug: ahora deme unos segundos que subo algo...


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenasssssssssssssss, Seba ¿serà el Panamericano?...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Son todos muy parecidos, pero yo diria que es el edificio frente al Lapido, en 18 esq Rio Branco.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos dias!!! No es el edificio del Notariado?? (Creo que no pero por tirar otra posibilidad... jeje)


Salutes.-



.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Y el ganador es..... cha cha cha channnnn..... 










uruguay:banana:

Pero les cuento que pablito tampoco andubo tan mal porque es del mismo arquitectokay:
Y tatito tampoco andubo nada mal porque tiene un parecido notable con el del notariado, salvo que el del notariado no tiene esa pared frente.

Fuente


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Efectivamente, ambos son de Raul Sichero, si mal no recuerdo. Ahora subo. Es lo que decia, son todos re parecidos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Efectivamente, ambos son de Raul Sichero, si mal no recuerdo. Ahora subo. Es lo que decia, son todos re parecidos.



ese hombre lleva puesto en su camisa un "pin" que tiene forma de aire acondicionado...:lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Cacho! si, cierto !:lol::lol:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

ciudad vieja?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Para mi es buenos aires... la calle claro:lol:

Fuera de joda, bueno, sarandi al sur, voy a pensarlo mejor...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Sera posibler que sea la de Carcavallo y Guerra sobre la calle Bartolome Mitre, a la vuelta de Identificacion Civil ? desde el primer momento me parecio, pero diria que es mas Art Nouveau...


Bme. Mitre no, pero paralela sí


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Rincón?


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Se trata de una casona en la calle Juan Carlos Gómez, a pocos metros de la Junta Departamental de Montevideo. He aquí su foto...


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

¿Donde está?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

eso no es Punta del Este ?, por la distancia de la playa mansa (por la flecha de la calle) me parece Gorlero. Muy cerca del puerto.


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> eso no es Punta del Este ?, por la distancia de la playa mansa (por la flecha de la calle) me parece Gorlero. Muy cerca del puerto.


Correcto amigo madrugador, se trata del edficio Península, ubicado en la calle 25 Los Arrecifes y Gorlero... 

Saludos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Amigo Parlanchín... permítame que lo salude... digame que se va a quedar por este boliche, compartiendo sus conocimientos con la barra...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

bueno, a ver que les parece esta


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Paaa! lo tengo re visto...!!! Cordón ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

pa mi tambien es una de las calles esas de Cordon que terminan en la rambla
o las que terminan por el parque rodo!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Eduardo Acevedo??



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo tiendo a pensar, como ustedes que es transversal a 18, veamos que dice Don Milonguero... y en ese caso seria casi Miguelete o aes altura mas o menos...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Pablo de Maria?


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Grrr se me hace que he pasado más de una vez frente a esa casa, pero no me doy cuenta donde está. Esperemos alguna ayuda de Milonguero... hno:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

hola muchachada, alguno no anda mal rumbeado.
casi miguelete esta bien...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Podrá ser la calle Inca o Democracia?


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Es la calle Constitución...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

mmmm podria ser Fernandez Crespo aunque mepa tiene las veredas un poco mas anchas....será magallanes?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

Calle Inca, asi es, entre Miguelete y La Paz, en mi querido barrio, alli enfrente a esa casa vivia mi abuela, en el conocido como edificio de la COT, porque los talleres de esta empresa estaban en la misma construccion pero por La Paz.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Excelente Milonguero! esperamos lo suyo Seba...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenaaaasssss, dejo por aquí:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^La iglesia de la plaza matriz?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Seba, no es la Catedral


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Es el Palacio Taranco...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Parlanchin


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Museo Blanes??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Excelente Tatito , adelante es tu turno.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Yupi!!!! :banana::banana:

Bueno... me agarraste mal parado, y en consecuencia, sin nada bajo la manga... así que vamos a intentar con esto a ver si sale...

Que es??












.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmmm podrá ser ¿un campanario?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

mmmm... no, creo que no tiene campanas en su interior...



.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Ese si es el taranco


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bingoooooo!!!

El Taranco nomás... bien ahí Seba 












.


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

¿Dónde está este edificio?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

n p i


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Primero: Hmmmm... no deberíamos esperar que Sebafun suba algo ya que que fué él que adivinó? siempre lo hemos hecho así de acuerdo a tu propia definición del juego...
Segundo: Montevideo?


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

uruguay360 said:


> Primero: Hmmmm... no deberíamos esperar que Sebafun suba algo ya que que fué él que adivinó? siempre lo hemos hecho así de acuerdo a tu propia definición del juego...
> Segundo: Montevideo?


Agradezco tu preocupación, pero debo aclararte algo...

Este juego, lo inventé yo hace tiempo, y establecí desde el principio que si pasaban demasiadas horas después de un acierto sin que el forista ganador subiera foto, cualquier forista podía hacerlo para no perder la dinámica del juego y así ha sido siempre...

Por lo tanto espero que entiendas cual es la razón por la que subí una foto cuando le tocaba a mi amigo Seba.

Por último dejo una ayuda: no es Montevideo, es una gran ciudad del interior...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh! tiene razón Parlanchín, habia pasado un día !! POr lo demás...ya sé que lo inventó usted...
Punta del Este?


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

No amigo no es en Punta, es otra gran ciudad...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Vamos por Salto entonces...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿ Podrá ser la antigua fábrica Bao, en Ejido entre Gonzalo Ramirez e Isla de Flores?


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

pablito28 said:


> ¿ Podrá ser la antigua fábrica Bao, en Ejido entre Gonzalo Ramirez e Isla de Flores?


Correcto Pablito, se trata de la fachada que da hacia la calle Carlos Gardel...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

pahh esa la sabia !! a la vuelta del qu..


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> pahh esa la sabia !! a la vuelta del qu..


Jaja obvio que conocés milonguero, esa es tu calle... :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno, como todos se quedaron dormidos, me tomo el atrevimiento de subir algo...y bien facil.


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Es la Iglesia de Punta del Este...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

jejej, claro que si...muy facil y para vos una papa!


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Esta adivinanza también es una papa... :tongue2:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

npi


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Vamos arriesguen, es muy fácil, se trata de un pequeño liceo de barrio montevideano cerca de un canal de televisión...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

por el tipo de construccion es por la zona de canal 10, por la horizontalidad de la calle no corre hacia el mar, entonces si no es por calle maldonado es por durazno .... creo...pero no recuerdo ese liceo


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Dejo otra foto a ver si les sirve como ayuda...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ese es el liceo 21 abrazo del Monzón, frente al Canal 12.


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

uruguay360 said:


> Ese es el liceo 21 abrazo del Monzón, frente al Canal 12.


Así es don uru...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A ver... donde queda esta tipografia?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenassss. ¿Serà la colonia de vacaciones del CEP en la rambla?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ay !!! Si señor !!! ya me la desarmó en un segundo !!! su turno Pablito.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno a ver que me dicen:


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Me mataste Pablito, no tengo la menor idea...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y bueno comenzà por decir algún barrio.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mercedes esq Tacuarembò


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

De tan conocida y vista la esquina en cuestion , no me doy cuenta donde esta!!! centro cordon, no ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah si !! creo que tiene razon Pablito !!! esquina sureste...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Esa no es la esquina de su propiedad don Milonguero??

Buenas noches a la barra bolichera!!!


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Tatito !!!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

je, barrio cordon, si


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos dias a todos!!!

Milonguero... Pablito le tiró una dirección, no es esa?



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

que memoria tatito, mercedes esquina vazquez, muy bien


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenos dias para todos... veamos que nos trae don Pablito...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> que memoria tatito, mercedes esquina vazquez, muy bien


Ah, era esquina Vazquez? Bueno... igual que tire Pablito que estuvo a una cuadra... yo solo dije que reconocía la esquina, como U360... 

Pablito estás allí?? 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ya voy...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A verrrrr


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paaaaa... es igualito igualito a uno que hay por Millán pasando Sayago... en uno de los predios del MTOP o del MGAP... pero creo que tiene sólo una entrada, no dos como este... 




.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejeje es tan igualito que ese ese Tatin :banana: :banana: :banana:. 

Viste lo que iba a capturar ayer :lol: :lol: :lol:.

Avante tu turno Tatin .


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ :banana::banana::banana:

Mirá!! Estaba casi seguro que tenía sólo una entrada de esas de cortina metálica... voy a tener que pasarlo a ver de nuevo... jejeje

Dejeme buscar algo y ya les tiro... 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Dale.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Muy lindo! menos mal que lo sacó Tatito, por mí podí estar 2 meses tirando fruta... veamos lo de Tatito...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Se acuerdan donde está esta muchacha??












.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

pah me suena...¿Aguada?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Me mando un pequeño off-topic, asì quedó la fábrica de sombreros luego del incendio.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paaaa... escuché del incendio pero no sabía que había sido la antigua fábrica de sombreros la que se había incendiado... que terrible... ojalá puedan recuperarla y puedan seguir utilizando... 



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> pah me suena...¿Aguada?



No señor... no es por Aguada...



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si quedó muy deteriorada, dudo que lo recuperen. Ayer me decía un vecino que tenían una intimación de la IM para mudarse. Por lo que creo que a éste edificio le espera la demolición hno:




Tatito said:


> Se acuerdan donde está esta muchacha??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traigo y repregunto Tatin. ¿Aguada? .


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ups, posteamos juntos. ¿Por tu avenida?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Si quedó muy deteriorada, dudo que lo recuperen. Ayer me decía un vecino que tenían una intimación de la IM para mudarse. Por lo que creo que a éste edificio le espera la demolición hno:


Que pena... era una linda edificación hno:



pablito28 said:


> Ups, posteamos juntos. ¿Por tu avenida?


Garzón?? No... no es por Garzón... 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejeje no, me refería a Agraciada.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Centro Tatonne ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ ¿Viò las fotos de la fábrica de sombreros?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si Pablito, disculpe que no comenté... quedó jodida la cosa... usted dice que no se salva ni la fachada? en cuanto al acertijo de Tatito ni idea, tirando frut...cordon centro?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Jejeje no, me refería a Agraciada.


Jejeje... efectivamente Pablito... es Agraciada, pero como es una avenida de mas de 5 kilómetros sòlo te la voy a dar por buena si me decís mas o menos a que altura está 

Es facil... el _ayuda memoria_ ya sabés cual es... jejeje



.


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

queda a la altura de la quinta de berro, puede ser?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

viene el centroooooo... aparece santi por el medio... entra sólo a cabecearrrrrr... gooollllllllllllll!!!! jejejeje


Efectivamente señor... casi frente a la quinta de Berro, entre 19 de abril y Capurro.

Su turno!!!



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A la pelota , aparecio un jugador por detras de la defensa !!!! bueno, esperemos lo de santi...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Asi es querido Edu... el famoso centro delantero escondido trás la linea de zagueros... jejeje

Me acompaña mientras esperamos con esta extra Stout que me trajo un amigo desde Australia?? 












.


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

Tatito said:


> viene el centroooooo... aparece santi por el medio... entra sólo a cabecearrrrrr... gooollllllllllllll!!!! jejejeje
> 
> 
> Efectivamente señor... casi frente a la quinta de Berro, entre 19 de abril y Capurro.
> ...


jaja :lol:
como me pusiste su turno busqué bien como era la onda en este tema, el que adivina sube.. ahora pongo una :nuts:


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

ahí va..


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito, me hace lagrimear !! me convida con ese vaso??:cheers::cheers:
Yo diria que:cheers: ta !!!! ese es el Monumento de Antonio Pena:cheers: al Labrador :cheers: en Tomas Giribaldi y Herrera :cheers: y Reissig...Salud !!!


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

no, no es.. a ver otro.. jaja


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Es en Maldonado, Santi?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exacto el edificio de Mateo Brunet :banana: :banana: :banana:.

Avanti es su turno.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mire que tiré fruta abundante eh ?? ya subimos.,...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¡A la flauta, que lindo mirador!. 

¿No es en Mvd, verdad troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Correctoooo Pablito !!! muy astuto de su parte !!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Y serà por el E del paìs?


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Es la cúpula de la torre del Hotel L'Auberge de Punta del Este...


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

Llegué tarde hno:
Es la cúpula de L´Auberge como dijo Parlancho 
Feliz año a todos!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No queda mas que asentir... es la cúpula de L' Auberge en Punta, su turno Parlanchín !


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

¿Dónde está?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

tienta decir que es el lateral de hospital italiano pero no lo es...
feliz año !!! me voy a cenar !!! chauu gente !!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

mmmm, espera, esto no es dentro de la facultad de derecho ??


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es la Camara de productos del País en Rondeau?


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

uruguay360 said:


> Es la Camara de productos del País en Rondeau?


Correcto amigo mío, es el edificio de la Cámara Mercantil de Productos del País en Rondeau y Lima... :tongue2:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bue... a veerrr...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y che ??? una verguenza !! con el detallito del 1 de enero se borraron todos...:lol::lol:


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

uruguay360 said:


> Y che ??? una verguenza !! con el detallito del 1 de enero se borraron todos...:lol::lol:


Bueno, aquí va el primer acierto del año:

Se trata del edificio de la Cooperativa Bancaria en la esquina de Sarandí y Zabala... :tongue2:


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

A ver si me dicen donde está este edificio...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Caraballo entre Rondeau y Agraciada.


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

pablito28 said:


> Caraballo entre Rondeau y Agraciada.


Correcto Pablito, ¡que observador! kay:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Metal, metal !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok ya subo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A ver...









¿Le paso un jugo de ananá?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

En fin... será Pablo Ferrando de Avda Italia?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:banana: :banana: :banana: Perfecto troesma :banana: :banana: :banana:.

Avanti su turno.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Peeeroooo, le emboqué !!! ya le mando algo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenaassss, ¡Percy! que alegrìa verte de nuevo. Bueno andà acomodando las mesas y sillas mientras aguardamos por los demas parroquianos.

Troesma no se desaparezca que es su turno, mire que Tatito regresó con las pilas cargas de Colonia...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

ya subo deme una horita...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

viene, viene ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ahí va, acá estamos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bue...


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

acá toy!... ni idea pero estoy!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¡Letty!, que gusto leerla por acà. ¿Que le digo al Percy que le sirva?.

Troesma; ¿serà en Pan de Azúcar, el club de esa ciudad?.


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Será que Don Pearcy tiene una guarana helada por ahí?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Veremos....


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

pa ir descartando .... puede ser por 8 de octubre... frio, tibio o caliente?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno a ver ud. elija...


----------



## letty chiruste (Jul 24, 2010)

Estamos en verano....así que la Zero va andar bien!!!! :cheers2:
como siempre, que buen servicio el de Percy!!!

muchas muchas gracias!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pero Ud está de vacaciones....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es por Pan de Azucar maestro, ni son Policias Anonimos como usted sugiere Letty... Sale una black debidamente fria? Que haremos en verano con el horno Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah claro, creo que antes el mercado en si era una empresa que luego se municipalizo. 

Respecto al acertijo, no es en los barrios que menciona y era un comercio que ignoro en que ramo giraba.

Yo estoy con el mate todavía, ¿quiere uno o prefiere otra cosa para beber?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, no, mate !!! tengo cachaça de Minas.. si alguien gusta para el matecito...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Centro Cordon?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y bueno sirva una copita mientras se queda por el Cordòn...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

una copita de mate? :lol: uds dos estan "chapitas" :lol:

fernandez crespo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, con esto le tiene que alcanzar....








Cordon Norte ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si esta no le gusta, fijese que Percy trajo dos nuevas de la frontera con Brasil... estan a la derecha...las ve ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No no Cacho, una copita de caña para acompañar el mate. No es Fernadez Crespo pero no andàs lejos.

Es Cordòn Norte Troesma, ¡que lujo ese barril!. No deja de sorprenderme .

¡A la flauta, este Percy se vino pronto!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah bueeeee... está surtidita la barra del boliche!!! Se vé que anduvieron comprando alguna cosita mientras estuve ausente... jejeje

Como anda la barra bochinchera?? 

Muy buenos los últimos acertijos... el de ahora ni idea Pablito, por el Cordón... al sur o al norte de el eje??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Tatin, pasà y acomódate nomàs. Te paso un mate.

Es Cordón N, ya sale una ampliación.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Te vas un poquito y te extrañamos Tatito !!!
Le saco una "copita de mate", don Cacho ?? 
Cerca de Miguelete? no tengo claro hasta donde va el Cordon, ustedes que se manejan con el mapa del INE me cuentan ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma, para el otro lado.

En una calle paralela a la principal avenida...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Estamos hablando de una calle paralela a 18 , acera norte ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Le saco una "copita de mate", don Cacho ??


_
está bien , gracias...voy arrancar con unos matecitos...echele ginebra pa calentar el gargero noma!_


Batovi, Pablo?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No cacho para el otro lado . Va una ampliaciòn.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> A ver que me dice...


Traigo.
Me suena en la vuelta del Palacio Peñarol... vamos por ese lado ??


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

pablito28 said:


> No cacho para el otro lado .


quer pedalin...el alcohol nos esta mereando :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

La verdad que sí Cacho ... Calle La Paz y Magallanes o inmediaciones?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Suban hacia 18...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

pablito28 said:


> Suban hacia 18...



pero si subimos hacia 18, vamos pal sur...no pal norte...

CORTALE LA CAÑA URUGUAY!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


Colonia?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Scuola Italiana de Montevideo !!!!:lol::lol:



^^ :lol::lol::lol:


Dejá de pelearmeeee... que esa es blanca no de bronce como la que vos mostrabasssss... corrupción!!! :lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

no es en los muelles de pesca del parque rodó..


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no se habla mas...punta carretas!!!


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

sí.. más exacto?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

casi en la mismisima punta, cerca de una especie de escollera que hay


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito !!! lo invito con una cervecita para que no crea que lo estoy peleando !!! se toma una ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Tatito !!! lo invito con una cervecita para que no crea que lo estoy peleando !!! se toma una ?


tatito, no se si te conviene...
a nosotros nos tiene en pedo desde temprano :lol:, despues se rie de nosotros poniendo la loba pata pa arriba


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

cacho del monte: kay: correctooooooo! es un muelle (medio en ruinas) pegado al faro de punta carretas.. su turno


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Jejeje... bueno dele, arrime esa jarra que se la acepto 


Mirá, en Punta Carretas al final el muellecito ese... como no soy hombre de pesca se me complicó :lol:




.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

justo me fui, recien lo veo, claro es en punta carretas, all lado del muelle encontre muerta hace años una tortuga enorme, tipo fiat 6oo !!! entre las rocas


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

:nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook:
mirá que pensaba que era el de playa onda, estaba practicamente seguro.

bueno dejo una al paso...no es dificil.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿El puente de la barra de Santa Lucia? O Santiago Vazquez...


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

por el puerto?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

nop, no es en santiago vazquez...tampoco el puerto.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

La verdad que me mataste Cacho, ¿es en Montevideo?.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no es en montevideo...
es un puente...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¡A la flauta, ahì estoy jodido!.

¿Serà en Colonia?.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no...tampoco es tan lejos.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Puede dar una pista Cacho ?.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

otra mas....por ese puente pasaba o pasa el tren....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Vos sabés que yo estaba pensando lo mismo y probablemente no estemos muy lejos de la verdad... . El maestro es capaz de cualquier cosa !


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acá estamos es que el Image Shack anda lentísimo, a ver que me dicen...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

La Union?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Cacho no es por ahí. ¿Que se sirve Cacho?.

Troesma, ¿por dónde anda?. ¿Que se sirve?.

Yo me voy a tomar una vodka con pomelo.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Algun taller importante don Pablito


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Montevideo??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ud sabe troesma que en determinado momento eran los talleres de una importante empresa nacional, ahora siguen perteneciendo a la misma empresa pero creo que los utilizan como depósitos.

Es en Montevideo Tatin, ¿que te sirvo?.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Sivame un Juan el Caminante con dos hielos...

Por el Cerro o la Teja??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, por eso se lo afirmaba, me dejó afuera maestro !!! espero este acertijo y entro en el que viene !!!
Mientras voy a aprovechar para limpiar la barra, vamos a poner tres chelas negras en el freezer si les parece... sacamos unas pizzetas, preparo una hawaiana y que otra cosita puede ser?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Si, por eso se lo afirmaba, me dejó afuera maestro !!! espero este acertijo y entro en el que viene !!!


^^ Por??


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno Tatin sale un Juancito caminante con dos hielos....No es por esos barrios pero andas cerca, veníte más al Centro por la rambla portuaria.

Troesma no nos abandone, tire algún rrioba. Yo le pediría una figazza.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Les voy arrimando alguna pizzetita si les parece...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¡A la maula!, pizza con huevo frito. ¡Esa si que no le tenía!.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nooo, que me voy a ir, me quedo a servir los platos con mucho gusto !!!No sabes que rica que queda !!! sale hawaiana de Pizzeria Venecia en un rato y una black casi frizada. Sale la figazzaaaaa !!!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paaaaaaaaaaa... esas pizzas a esta hora no Troésmaaaaaaaaaaa... se me hace agua la bocaaaaaaaaa!!!

Sacame dos porciones de la de jamón y ananá que ya me estoy arrimando una banqueta a la barra 

Será por Capurro Pablito?? Uruguayana? 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Siga, siga por la rambla...

Troesma esa figazzaaaaaaaa... :drool:.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito: cuando termine el acertijo te contamos.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Será Jujuy a la altura de Entre Ríos?? No conozco ese galpón en particular, pero se que por allí esta lleno de los mismos... 



Edu: no se me hagan los misteriosossss!! Jejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exacto Tato.

Ahora entendì Troesma, soy un idiota recién me acordé que había publicado éstas imágenes en U360. Mil disculpas :bash: :bash: :bash:.

Fue sin intención.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Las colgaste en Uruguay360?? Pa... nunca las ví... se me repasaron por lo que veo... 

Esta bien la dirección??? 



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> Ah ya sé, Tacuarembó esq Guayabos.


Exacto!!! Yo se que no está en una zona muy valorizada... pero alguien que le ponga unos miles de U$S y la deje prolijita no hay??













Todo suyo pablito!!!



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ya de paso pregunto una duda... la calle se llama Guayabo o Guayabos?? porque yo la conozco por Guayabo y asi está en los mapas... pero Pablito no es el primero que la nombra como "Guayabos"... alguien sabe??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yo el otro día escribí Guayabo y el troesma contestó Guayabos. Ahora corroboré en el nomenclátor de Montevideo y el nombre es Guayabo:

Recuerda la batalla y combate del mismo nombre. Segun castellanos: pequeño arroyo afluente del rio arerugua al s.e. del departamento de salto. En sus margenes tuvo lugar, el 10 de enero de 1815, la batalla ganada por entonces coronel oriental rivera, a las fuerzas bonaerenses al mando del coronel argentino manuel dorrego. con esta victoria termino la llamada "dominacion porteña" (1814-15) en nuestro territorio; pocos dias mas tarde (febrero 23) la plaza de montevideo, gobernada por el "directorio" bonaerense, era entregada a los orientales, dando asi comienzo a nuestra primera emancipacion (1815-17).


http://www.montevideo.gub.uy/aplicacion/consulta-de-calles


Ya corrijo .


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno a ver que me dicen amigos.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Pah que lindo... es Montevideo??

De los cientos y pico de cines que tuvimos alguna vez en la capital, alguno capaz que se conserva asi... 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

la verdad q si Tatin. Esta muy bien mantenido este antiguo ex cine, es en MVD.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

El ex cine American en Fernandez Crespo y Miguelete. 
Que cosa! tenes razon Castellanos la da como Guayabo y asi debe ser en el nomenclator, ahora la batalla tengo la impresion y lo corrobora el libro de Lorenzo Barbagelata es Guayabos : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batalla_de_Guayabos


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

uruguay360 said:


> El ex cine American en Fernandez Crespo y Miguelete.
> Que cosa! tenes razon Castellanos la da como Guayabo y asi debe ser en el nomenclator, ahora la batalla tengo la impresion y lo corrobora el libro de Lorenzo Barbagelata es Guayabos : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batalla_de_Guayabos


Aaaayyy!!! no lo puedo creer, me ganaste por un minuto uru... hno:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Veremos que dice el maestro...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

El maestro se nos durmió...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenas, es correcto Troesma. Se trata del antiguo American Cine en Fernandez Crespo esq Miguelete.

Así que la batalla se dio a conocer por Guayabos, creo que está bien si le decimos de cualquiera de las dos formas a la calle.


Avanti, su turno troesma.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mire que yo creo que usted tiene razon la calle es Guayabo y es asi nomas, yo me referia al nombre de la batalla para que cuando la nombremos recordemos que es en plural. Y al referirme a la calle utilicé el nombre con que conozco a la batalla. Bueno... ahi va...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la flauta troesma me mató la frase: "De pasto y silencio"...

En fin, ¿Villa Serrana, Plaza de Minas?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Le diría que se la dejé a propósito! jejej !! No es Lavalleja maestro ... Le paso...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Uh pero que lujo, da gusto este boliche .

Y bueno vi agua y me tiré de cabeza. ¿Es en el interior, no troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, pablito, es en Montevideo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la pelota, ¿algún Parque?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, es una plaza... lo agarré mal parado Pablito !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah si totalmente troesma. Mmmm, ¿por el W de la ciudad?.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Hola Gente Linda ¿qué les trajeron los Reyes?

En fin, googleé "de pasto y silencio" y parece ser una frase de Doña Juana de Ibarbourú... lo que coincide con el busto femenino que se ve en la foto. Lo que no sé es dónde en nuestra capital Doña Juana tiene ese monumento.

SALUDOS

PD: Podría ser en la calle Asilo al 50, ya que allí parece que vivió la poetisa y que la frase "un barrio de pasto y silencio" se refiere a esa zona.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Emilio, un gusto leerte... quiere un mate don Emilio? 
Mire que googlee bastante a ver si aparecia y no me daba nada, por eso la incluí !!!jejej , pero usted la encontró ! efectivamente es Juana de Ibarbourou, y el razonamiento es correcto tambien, se halla en la Plaza de La Union, en Asilo frente al Hospital Pasteur...
De paso le recuerdo que la calle Asilo al 50, como usted se imaginará no existe más con esa numeración, no hay ese tipo de números en el barrio, y no son muchos los que lo tienen. Esperamos lo suyo Don Emilio, le paso el mate/


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Emilio, aguardamos lo tuyo. Por mi casa los reyes se olvidaron de pasar hno:.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Por aca pasaron pero se ve que en mi cuarto no pudieron entrar, entraron en el cuarto de al lado nomas !


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejeje, se ve que cuando andaban por ahí se les estaban terminando los regalos. Y cuando llegaron por acá ya no tenían más hno:.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

wenas para todos...un amargo para mi? alguien seria tan amable...?

por acá tampoco pasaron los relles..."pasto y silencio" hubo por mi casa, jajajja


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y se le deben haber terminado los regalos don Cacho, le paso el amargo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Alguien sabe algo de la profe?. E raro que no haya aparecido por el cheboli todavía. 

Profeeeeeee, where are you?. Ci manchi!.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> por acá tampoco pasaron los relles..."pasto y silencio" hubo por mi casa, jajajja


Juuaaaaaaa, excelente Cacho !!!
veremos que nos trae el Embajador, (si no se nos peló ..)


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cierto... habrá arrancado pa la playa...?? hoy de tarde voy para el Hipódromo... veremos que se puede sacar...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la flauta, ¿un nuevo 360º?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y, entre otras tomas, ... vamos en busca, es un lugar complejo, pero haremos lo posible... Comenzó a funcionar la acreditacion como prensa !!! eso es bueno...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yo creo que la profe anda por el Caribe o por un crucero en el Indico...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, arrancamos nosotros, porque vio que Emilio ultimamente tiene apariciones esporadicas y nos podemos quedar clavados, perdon Emilio !!! cuando vuelvas seguis vos! les parece, gente?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Y, entre otras tomas, ... vamos en busca, es un lugar complejo, pero haremos lo posible... Comenzó a funcionar la acreditacion como prensa !!! eso es bueno...


Que lujo troesma, ahora es todo un acreditado. Hoy con gente van a quedar impresionantes esas capturas .

Che el embajador se debe haber quedado abriendo los regalos...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

echele sal a la carne nomas!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Arranque nomas troesma.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ya subo, dejenme buscar , si alguien tiene a mano arranque, sino en un rato subo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lo aguardo por acá mientras destapo una black y le sirvo.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Como esta la Reina del Plata en cuanto al calor y la humedad, don Cacho ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no tanto calor como dias atras...pero se pasa peor por que esta vez la humedad esta bastante alta...ayer parecia de clima subtropical, llovia y paraba a cada rato con bastante calor...Mucha suerte en el Ramirez hoy!..no soy burrero, pero jueguele al 5!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Chas gracias Cacho, vamos a sacar fotos nomas, pero quien le dice que le juegue unos boletos a algun 5 !!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

algo que tiene que ver con galicia...?

prado?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

mmmmseeeeee, correcto, buen razonamiento Cacho !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

jejeje pero hasta ahi llego mi razonamiento...puntualmente no se que es, seguramente Don Pablo dará en el blanco...mientras tanto invito un Roldós.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

Prado o Sayago ?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Milonguero nomaaaaaaaaaaa !!!! Sayago ! correeeectooooooooooo, que mas puede aportar ???


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

¿Será la quinta de Galicia?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usted sabe que no estoy seguro.... supongo que si, esta a la vuelta de Casa de Galicia en Millan y Sayago, debe ser nomas !!!!, y evidentemente esta vinculada a Galicia por la cruz celta como dijo Cacho, lo que es yo... se la doy por buena.. tengo una pa la proxima... venga lo suyo pablito !!
Como esta ese Roldos, Cacho !!! una botellita de este y a dormir la siesta...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

que bien. tengo una duda, casa de galicia quedaba en Millan esquina Raffo, luego estaba la calle que se abria, una hacia la entrada de la quinta de casa de galicia, donde se hacian los bailes de los domingos de noche al aire libre, lugar enorme, y la otra calle no recuerdo como se llamaba, estaba la iglesia de nuestra señora del libano...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo diria que es la quinta entonces... creo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:banana: :banana: :banana: Le emboqué entonces. Ya subo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

parece que el roldos pegó un poco...jejej

se espera su turno pablo


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Hola Pablito, Uruguay y Cacho:

Hicieron bien en seguir jugando "sinmigo", ya que mis apariciones son fugaces, jajaja.
Para descubrir lo de Juana lo googleé con comillas y fue la única entrada que apareció, así que fue fácil. Sigan no más que si ando por acá echo una vichadita.

Saludos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola Emilio, parece que Pablo fue a comprar cigarrillos, y no volvio mas!!!! (o tal vez, como ayer, se fué en una corrida hasta algun rinconcito montevideano para sacar una buena foto que nadie pueda adivinar, existen malas lenguas que dicen, que al estar hoy muy indeciso, siguió largo camino en su busqueda, aseguran haber visto a alguien de similares caracteristicas físicas con una cámara en mano, corriendo ya por las cercanias de Las Piedras, ojalá no sea cierto) A Don Uruguay le pegó mal el Roldós y se quedó dormido con flor de mamúa...(espero se recupere pa ir al hipodromo, quizas sueñe con el equino ganador, yo le tiré un numero 5)...y yo quede solo acá, tomando unos mates amargos, ya casi con el agua fria.
que le vamo a hacer....

:lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jejejeje es así fui en busca de más acertijos... muy difíciles mmmmuuuuujjjjjjaaaaa...

Nah comunes nomas, a ver que me dicen amigos .


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

que es eso marron ??? que feo che !!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Colon zarpando del Puerto de Palos ??
Recien vuelto del Ramirez... habra que frizar una checha...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Como estuvo el Ramirez, Edu?? Salió material interesante o sólo la degustación de canapés? jejeje


Ni idea el acertijo queridos... balconeo desde acá nomás... por cierto, la checha helada me vendría barbara... 



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Estuvo muy emocionante! como siempre, lamentablemente no gano el favorito de la popular, que era Relento... perdio por media cabeza, no le alcanzo la arremetida... estaba con todo pronto para la 360 al lado mismo de la pista cuando viene a sacarme un seguridad 90 segundos antes que comience la carrera siendo que el jefe expresamente me habia permitido... ahi tuve que ir corriend o a arreglar y me acomode como pude... nose como habra quedado, la procesoy te cuento.... Ustedes dicen que Pablito es Missing in action ?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

No, creo que no, a ver mcuhachos, recapitulemos... es en el buceo, en zona costerakay:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Seba: vos decis que no es en la subida desde la rambla y comercio hacia Propios ?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Me han hecho mirar el mapa y las calles...:lol: 

Uruguay, no es ese punto, doy pista?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Dale .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

me parece que nos emperramos mal Pablito, voy para el lado del puertito del buceo, la rambla esquina luis alberto de herrera ?>


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Ahi va perfilando, estaban emperrados si...:lol::banana: pero no es, de hecho no es una esquina.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Que salame que soy, es en "La casa Violeta". Plaza Armenia.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

mas precisamentre la raqmbla Pte Charles de Gaulle, no republica del perú ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> me parece que nos emperramos mal Pablito, voy para el lado del puertito del buceo, la rambla esquina luis alberto de herrera ?>



Jajaja si si, tal cual troesma... Les invito algo de tomar para distendernos. ¿Que se sirven?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!! Impecable pablito,despues de varias vueltas dimos con el clavo!!!:banana:

EDITO: Es la casa violeta:lol: pablito la sacaste!! que bien se siente adivinar un desafio, para todos:lol:

PD: Yo me sirvo una cerveza, puede ser? mejor un gin con pomelokay:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

UUUhhhh debe ser nomas !!! que giles !!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Muy bien Pablito!!! y en qué estamos ? mate? a ver que nos trae ? buena Seba, costó y divirtió !


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

La verdad che que costó enserio, le paso el mate troesma aunque está medio lavado. 

¿Cuantos cubitos, Seba?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Muy bien Pablito!!! y en qué estamos ? mate? a ver que nos trae ? buena Seba, costó y divirtió !


la verdad que si, a ver con que nos viene uno de los jefes.
Les digo que me siento honrado de jugar con ustedes, dos grandes grandes del juego:applause:


pablito28 said:


> La verdad che que costó enserio, le paso el mate troesma aunque está medio lavado.
> 
> ¿Cuantos cubitos, Seba?


Con cuatro anda bienkay:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

La resolución anterior...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

grashia ... grashia....
veamos que trae el maestro...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sale ese gin tonic con cuatro hielos para el minino, al mate ya le cambié la yerba y va el acertijo:


















Seba, el gusto es mio que te des una vuelta por acá kay:.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usted sabe que me gana con esos carteles !!! MOntevideo? Establecimiento de OSE ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jajajaja, ud es inganable troesma . Es en Mvd y es un edificio de OSE.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Me voy a almorzar que llegó el resto de la flia., nos leemos en un ratito .


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Pero mírenlo a Fernando!!!! ganó su primer acertijo, aprendió a poner fotos en el foro, y además ... nos trata a cuerpo de rey/reina!!! Habrá algún licuado para mí, o algún jugo de fruta???

Salú la barraaaaaa!!! :cheers:


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Como no Srta. Robilloti
Ya le sirvo


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

La verdad que el merito es todo de Tatito
Yo crei que les iba a ser facil porque saben de quien es la foto y donde es.
Como le fue en su aventura por la selva?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Aca tiene mas variedad por si no quiere con licor


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Acerquese y elija
Hay de todo por aqui


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! esos jugos!!!! Mire que no tomo alcohol, pero sí me pueden esos jugos!!! Tante grazie!!

En cuanto al acertijo ... sí, hay pistas. Pero no me quiero fijar donde ud. ya sabe ... esperemos que alguien conteste desde la más profunda inocencia , que en este caso sería mirando la foto!!:lol:

En la selva me fue genial. Estoy fusilada de tan cansada, caminamos horas y horassssssssssssssssssssssss. Unos amigos se mudaron en julio a Santiago Vázquez y desde entonces voy seguido. He documentado ya un paseo anterior a los Humedales (si tenés ganas, te invito a que mires el hilo "Un paseo por el Santa Lucía", o algo así, en Montevideo, creo fue iniciado por Parlancho o por Tatito ... ambos postearon, eso recuerdo) y dentro de poco haré engordar a ese hilo ... Fuimos siguiéndole la pista al viejo tren del norte, pasando por el arroyo Cucharita, con su puente ... llegamos hasta el Lecoq ... Ya tendrán novedades!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Uuuyyyy... Que trajin!!!
Si voy a mirar ese hilo que se ve muy interesante.
Todavia no puedo poner fotos de imageshack.
Solo subo de la internet. Tambien postee unas de Toronto en el hilo de "uruguayos en el extranjero y sus ciudades" o algo asi.
Esperemos que alguien adivine.
Hay que seguir las pistas y bueno ... no creo que les alcanze con su inocencia asi que van a tener que fijarse "donde ud ya sabe"


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Estuve buscando el hilo del Santa Lucia y no lo encuentro....(son muchos hilos)
Aqui dejo un link con el de las fotos que puse de Toronto
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70278733&postcount=25
Buenas nochesss


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Acá te lo paso. En breve lo actualizo con las fotos que tomé hoy. Promesa!! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=380595

Ahora me fijo en las fotos de Toronto!!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Ya vi el hilo del Santa Lucia y esta increible... Los que no lo vieron no se lo pierdan.^^^^^^

Veamos si manana estan con la mente clara para descifrar el acertijo
buenas noches


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

SENORAS Y SENORES QUE PARAN EN ESTE PRESTIGIOSO BOLICHE
SU ATENCION POR FAVOR !!!
TENGO EL AGRADO DE PRESENTARLES EL TROFEO EN PLATINO PARA EL GANADOR DEL ACERTIJO

A EMBOCAR SENORES POR FAVOR.. QUE ES UNA VERDADERA JOYITA
NO SE LO PUEDE PERDER NI LA DAMA NI EL CABALLERO
A EMBOCAR SENORES A EMBOCAR!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno... vamo a ver si la seguimos... Agraciada esquina Zufriategui


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Epa !!! voy por el premio !!! esto si es nuevo !!!


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

¡Yo también quiero mi premio!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Opa opa!!! Cuanto movimiento mientras estuve fuera del boliche :nuts:

Cuanta comida, bebida, jugos, batidos, aperitívos, y hasta premios!!! :banana:

Gracias Fer por tirarte a participar con una foto mía, a pesar de que fuera fácil ir a buscar la respuesta a _ya saben donde_... jejeje. Como ves en este boliche hay gente muy honesta 


Troésma, no anda lejos... no se quede quieto!!! 



.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Troesma
Te pasaste un par de cuadras
A EMBOCAR 
A EMBOCAR


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Parlancho

ARRIESGUE

A EMBOCAR 
A EMBOCAR


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

y... francisco gomez. valentin gomez, por ahi...


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Bueno, voy a intentar afinar la puntería: se trata de una casona que se encuentra en Agraciada casi Tapes, a pocos metros de la iglesia de los armenios...

Si no me equivoco, funciona allí una residencia de ancianos...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Uuuuuyyyy Parlanchooooooo ....Se me fue pa'l otro lado.....!!!

Troesma
Si es en Valentin Gomez

Agraciada esquina Valentin Gomez..



Y EL GANADOR DEL ACERTIJO ESSSSS

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


URUGUAY 360!!!!!!!!









La residencia que fuera de uso familiar hasta mediados de los 80 cuando tuvo como destino el de Policlinica del C.A.S.M.U. donde hoy se atiende el "Pepe" Mujica.

Muchas gracias a todos y especialmente a Tatito que no pudo adivinar en este acertijo y a quien le debemos la fabulosa captura que nos mantiene enganchados :master:

Y ahora senores mientras esperamos que Troesma ponga un nuevo acertijo, 
que van a tomar?:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno troesma esperemos lo suyo....he visto que le dieron "duro y parejo" durante el finde...

los espero con una cervecita para arrancar el mediodia...yo invito! (disculpe el atrevimiento Don Fernando...)


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

un matecito jefe !!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenasss desde Rivera. 
Que lo tiró como cuesta el lunes después de la licencia hno:.
Cacho paso de la birra ya que estoy en el laburo, ¿me pasa un mate, troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, le paso... me pasa una cerveza Cacho ??


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ya subo !!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

le paso checha troesma! como anda ud.? aguardo lo suyo...

como anda don Pablo...como esta el norte hoy...mucha calor? pregunto de paso...podes sacar fotos aereas del vuelo a Rivera de bqb? o no permiten?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acá andamos Don Cacho creo que andamos por los 35 grados. Ud sabe que después que despega se puede fotografiar, pero no traje la cámara, la semana próxima si.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

pablito28 said:


> Acá andamos Don Cacho creo que andamos por los 35 grados. Ud sabe que después que despega se puede fotografiar, pero no traje la cámara, la semana próxima si.




pfff saladitoo los 35 grados!!!! no le da calor el matienzo? jejej
consultaba de chusma nomas...debe ser pintoresco el viaje, el avion no debe ir a mucha altura...tampoco quiero molestarlo con mi chusmerio.

abrazo grande!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah si, da un poco de calor pero es fundamental por dos motivos. Hidrata y a la vez tiene efecto diuretico, fundamental para no hacer retención de líquidos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

es verdad, gran sabiduría la suya! en Rivera toman mate mas que en cualquier otro punto del pais no?

Don Eduardo se ve que anda ocupado...ya tiene los resultados del 360 del hipodromo troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buena pregunta, se pueden sacar fotitos desde el avion, segurmaente sí !


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pero, don Cacho !! como no !!!
http://tinyurl.com/263vaml


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenassssssssss... como están??

Sale una Sprite con hielo para acompañar mis refuercitos de jamon y muzzarella??

Que buena foto Edu... puede ser en el Centro??



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Percyyyyy !! sacame una sprite bien gelataaaaa !!!!! 
Cerca Tatito... cerca...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Graciasssss... 

Mmmm... me suena que lo ví... es una esquina?? es en la Aguada??




.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es una esquina, no es La Aguada...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

Uruguay y Gaboto ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paaaaaaaaaaaaa... que pelot****do que soyyyyy... si la fotografié hace un par de meses para el hilo de esquinas y proas... :bash::bash::bash:


I´m a *salame*



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito said:


> I´m a *salame*
> 
> 
> 
> .


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Efectivamente don Milonguero !!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Efectivamente don Milonguero !!!


Jejeje... te dije que me sonaba un montón.

Y bueh... esos "close up" tuyos como los de Pablito me matan... jejeje



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

Tatito said:


> Paaaaaaaaaaaaa... que pelot****do que soyyyyy... si la fotografié hace un par de meses para el hilo de esquinas y proas... :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> I´m a *salame*
> ...












e pourquoi ?? 
:lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Paaaaaaaaa... y esa carucha??? :nuts::nuts::nuts:



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

bueno, ahi va, 










ta mañana


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

uy...nos dejaste hasta mañana?

bueno...zona palacio legislativo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es el edificiod Ruano y Pietropinto de Inca esquina La Paz ?? mequiero matar si tiro una y se rajó !!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:fiddle:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No se quejen... el señor de la Milonga dijo hasta mañana cuando puso la foto... jejeje



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Es el edificiod Ruano y Pietropinto de Inca esquina La Paz ?? mequiero matar si tiro una y se rajó !!!!:banana::banana:




che fui al super y a comprar dos cosas nomas, dije el hasta mañana porque no crei lo sacaran tan pronto.
Es como dice uruguay360, en inca y la paz, donde vivia mi abuela, en ese mismo balcon estaba su habitacion.

el que sigue :cheers:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

como sabes hasta el nombre de los arquitectos ? que lo tiro, bajaron de un ovni ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> como sabes hasta el nombre de los arquitectos ? que lo tiro, bajaron de un ovni ?



no no, el troesma tiene registro de todas las casas que existen en la ciudad, quien las hizo, quien vive y vivió,historia, etc etc, es mas te puede llegar a decir hasta como se llamaba tu abuela :lol::lol::lol:
un fenomeno!!!

su turno maestro...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> es mas te puede llegar a decir hasta como se llamaba tu abuela :lol::lol::lol:
> un fenomeno!!!


:lol::lol::lol: 
A ver que les parece este precioso edificio..


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Brindamos por el Troesma una vez más ... y bué, por algo es El Troesma ...

Me sirvo un jugo de frutas. Quién quiere??

Dígame ... es en el centro????? calle Uruguay???


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

uruguay casi vazquez ?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Me suena a ciudad vieja...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

no se, si no fuera porque se ve que hay otro edificio al lado se parece mucho a uno que hay en la esquina de Soca a unas dos cuadras del club tabare,


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenas a todos... Podriamos decir que es el centro... asi que descartamos todo lo demas, no es calle Uruguay.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

barrios amorin casi mercedes


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Milonguero: acordate que es en el centro, ahi ya sería Cordón ! pero es lado norte de 18, eso sí es correcto.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

me voy a apoliyar.
yaguaron casi uruguay....es por esa zona creo, no se.
hasta mañana


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es muy lejos de alli... pero estamos a unas 7 u 8 cuadras te diria... Ta mañana !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Epa, miren que yo sigo, le dije hasta manhana a Milonguero !


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenasssss... la Tatita se fué a dormir y me dejó acá procesando fotos de Colonia... jejeje.


Que lindo edificio... lado norte de 18?? Por Paysandú??



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sinverguenza !! te acordaste de aquella salida mia por la calle Paysandú !! jejeje... no es Paysandú, pero muy cerca ... menos de dos cuadras...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmmm... una transversal a Paysandú?? Puede ser J. H. y Obes casi Galicia?? (estoy tirando toda la ensalada de frutas, aclaro... jejejeje)



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Un poco mas hacia afuera... ojo la ensaladeraaaaa !!!


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Es en Yi entre Mercedes y Colonia... :tongue2:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Parlanchín, es mas abajo, a menos de tres cuadras de Paysandú (rectificacion ) y en cuanto a yí... mas hacia el centro... esquina con ua importante avenida.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola todos 
Ya veo que estuvieron activos 
Voy a decir algo ya que hay adivinar....
Rio negro y La paz ...puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Esquina La Paz es correcto, faltaria la calle, algunas cuadritas hacia afuera !!!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Avda del libertador Lavalleja y La Paz


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

La damos por buena !! es Cuareim esquina La Paz y Libertador, alli se encuentran las tres !!! muy bueno !! vengase con algo nomas!!! pero que sea manhana... este cuerpito se retira...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Bueno ... A ver que encuentro

Buenas nochesss


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Algo facilito

A ver si adivinan enseguida










Les dejo un video en la pantalla gigante del boliche mientras toman algo y adivinan


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Estuve buscando un hilo de fotos antiguas para poner el video de La cumparsita que esta lleno de fotos antiguas de Montevideo y los que encontre estan cerrados.
Alguien sabe donde lo puedo poner. Creo que seria un buen aporte.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me esta pasando que escribo algo y lo mando o creo mandarlo y despues me desaparece... te escribia ayer que te la daba por buena, es Cuareim, donde se encuentra con Avde del Libertador y La Paz. perfecto Fernando! adelante con lo tuyo ! disculpen.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola Uru.
Ya puse un acertijo ayer de noche...Ahora me entro la duda porque no lo viste....No se puede ver?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, genteeee!!! 

Con respecto al acertijo: es en el Prado? Como ves, esta vez sí lo puedo ver ... a veces no, no sé en qué va ... 

Veo que preguntaste sobre el video, y ya te contestaron. El hereje te mandó el link!!

Precioso ese video, lo vi en la pantalla gigante del cheboli tomando mate con el Percy! (Y ... sabés una cosa? Estoy aprendiendo a bailar tango!!!! :yes: ... así que tu video es más que bienvenido!!!)


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

Larobi said:


> Hola, genteeee!!!
> 
> Con respecto al acertijo: es en el Prado? Como ves, esta vez sí lo puedo ver ... a veces no, no sé en qué va ...
> 
> ...




que bueno lo del tango !! hace 10 años comence a bailar y es fantastico, cuando me vine a europa me abrio muchas puertas, me ayudo mucho a conocer gente, y conectar con gente con los mismos gustos, ademas de dar algunas clases y hacer cositas interesantes en actividades uruguayas.

la casa es por Avda Suarez ?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahhhhh!!! El nick "milonguero" no es casualidad, entonces!!! Pero vos ya veo que bailás en serio ... yo recién estoy aprendiendo, y veo que me encanta, así que pienso seguir. Efecto tobogán, no puedo paraaaaaar!!!! jaja

Los profes son Verónica Lagomarsino y Aníbal Domínguez. Por ahora es en una casa en el Parque Rodó, más adelante quizá sea en el Banco República, por lo que oí.

Salú, Milonguero!!! :cheers:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

yo tambien parto, como decia un amigo, hasta mañana !!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Peeero, se me van che !!! queda longaniza todavia... bue.. voy a estar en la vuelta.. cualquier cosa chiflen, subire algo a ver si pica alguien ! Un abrazo para ustedes...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guennnnaaassss desde la húmeda y calurosa Bella Unión, ¿como están?.

Troesma, hoy me llegó por mail el cedulón de desalojo del cheboli, ¿en que anda Tatito con el nuevo cheboli?.

¿Me pasa un mate?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Como no le vamos a pasar un mate !!! tenga uno con yuyos puede ser o arrancamos otro ?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello!!! Che, cómo se mueve esto!!! Y la historia de milonguero, que increíble!!! Felicitaciones, compañero!!! Bueno, espero verte bailar algún día ... ¿Hay videos en youtube? Ojalá puedas volver a instalar una milonga allá ... o acá 

Gente, el cedulón apremia! Tatito inaugura, por lo que veo, no? Dale, Tatín!!! 

Troesma, ponga foto. Espero verla, yo dos por tres no puedo ver las foto por más refresh que haga hno:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muy rico troesma, déjelo con los yuyos nomas .

Doña Ceci que gusto leerla de nuevo .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

La realizacion es de un grupo que me gusta y no son muy conocidos... Copetti Pittaluga Mauri


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Que linda toma troesma, ¿será por el Cordón, Parque Rodó?.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, no, les he encontrado 6 o 7 obras y todas tienen detalles interesantes, 3 o 4 en el mismo barrio, como suele suceder, las obras no se distribuyen parejas por todos lados sino que cada realizador suele tener un area de influencia.
Hacia afuera de Bulevar Artigas...


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola gente....Ya veo que me perdi lo mejor....Muy buena la historia de Milonguero...Ya vamos a tener que hablar mas del asunto.
Los acertijos fueron bien rapidos pero este ultimo esta como que mas dificil la cosa.
Puede ser Punta Carretas?


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Muy bien Tatito !! ustedes saben que tengo una confusion con ese edificio, pero ahora la voy a corregir, siempre pensé que era la Casa de la Cultura pero estaba seguro que estaba en la esquina de 19 de Abril, asi que... hemos aprendido algo ! Que buena historia Milonguero ! tenes algun sitio donde ver fotos ?? Esperamos lo suyo Tatín !


Troesma....Como ya explico Tatito la que esta en Lucas Obes y 19 de abril es un anexo de la casa de la cultura. Antes ahi funcionaba la direccion de paseos publicos.....
La casona del acertijo es la casa de la cultura y siempre lo fue - al menos desde que yo tengo memoria - Cuando era chico iba a jugar ajedrez y fui a aprender dibujo tambien ....y soy del 65. Espero que te ubiques mejor con la foto ampliada que puse . Lo unico que cambio es que ahora tiene muros con rejas y antes solo tenia cerco de arbustos. Esta enfrente al Bauza y da a toda la esquina por frente a la cancha de Bella Vista.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

*Cumple del Troesma!!!!!!!*

Genteeeeeeeeeee ... no hay que dejarla pasar, todavía no pasó por el cheboli, pero ya va a pasar ... HOY ES EL CUMPLE DEL TROESMA ... vayan viendo qué le van a regalar, yo estoy pensando todavía!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenaaassss.... No es Punta Carretas... mas hacia afuera, voy a ampliar la imagen.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, la dejo entera... porque sino va a ser medio dificil... capaz que le erré con la elección...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡¡Feliz cumple, Troesma!!!! Edu, Uruguay360 ... acá van mis regalos 

Como el boliche se está volviendo tanguero, te regalo un tango que sé que te gusta ... Libertango, de Piazzolla






Y acá va el mismo tango ... pero cantado por mí. Sí, toco el acordeón. Estoy más alta (son los tacos), y un poco diferente, con un corte de pelo muy vanguardista ... pero soy yo!!!. Y sí, se me fue la mano con el brillo de labios, pero así lo quisimos con la Chiruste, que fue quien filmó esto en el cheboli. Es para iluminar un poco el cheboli, que era una nube de humo de tanto que fumaban uds :nuts: Ya sé que este video lo posteé antes, pero vale la pena recordarlo en un día como hoy!

Mírense, están todos: jugando al billar están Edu (escocés total) con Pablito, en una mesa del fondo cerca de mí está Tatito chamuyándose a Tatita ... Al inicio se ve a Fernando, Seba Fun, Espectro, Emilio, Parlanchín ... están todos, miren. Pero che, como fuman y chupan ... Aflojen un poco!!! Esto fue filmado antes del decreto de Tabaré, obvioooo. Ah, Milonguero es el del chambergo ladeao, está medio distraído, no sé qué está leyendo. Tiene pinta de estar aburrido. Claro, todavía no empezó el baile!! ...







Edu, feliz cumple y que disfrutes mucho tu día! Un beso grande!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos diassssssssssssssss... como anda la barra bolichera?? Ya llegaron los musicos?? :banana::banana: 

Feliz cumple Eduuuu... yo traje de regalo una de tus pasiones... servite!!!

*Probaste alguna vez de salmón con caviar?? *:nuts:






























*Y este es el muchacho que hizo el horno del boliche... si te gusta este modelito, esta semana ya arranca en tu casa a hacer uno igual *










>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>

Respecto del acertijo... mmmm... no la he visto, pero está interesante esa esquina con ese alerón canaleteado... por tirar fruta nomás... por la zona de Tres Cruces??



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

Feliz Cumpleaños 360 !!!

mi regalo !!! tambien tanguero, y con detalles para este foro


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Paaaa !!! muchas gracias gente, ya me pongo a ver todos los videos !!! gracias Tatito por las pizzas ...y que horno mas lindo, esta precioso !!!! Ese corte de pelo...como decirlo Ceci... no te favorece, dejatelo como lo tenes ahora...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me gusto mucho la de la Sala Zitarroza...no seria usted, no? 
No es tres cruces... mas hacia afuera... cerca de un liceo privado...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmmm... costero??



.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Por cierto, estamos re pasados!!! quien abre el nuevo boliche?? ya pasamos los mil...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

efectivamente...esta casa solitaria se encuentra casi en la desembocadura del arroyo solis grande...

su turno sebas!!!


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Buenisimo!!!! recordé por un instante tu foto de los cerros con el arroyo en primer plano y supuse que seria por alli:banana::banana:

Que hermoso lugar verdad?

Bueno, ahora el nuevo acertijo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tal vez 18 y Joaquin Requena ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

me faltan dos cruces para decirte que queda en tres cruces!!!! 

no veo la foto


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

No es en ninguno muchachos, pero ya hay un nuevo boliche, pasen por allí a inaugurarlo!!!!:banana:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1298885


----------

